# Need more links for my website



## yen_saw (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi all, I am adding more links to my new webpage www.usamantis.com. If you or anyone know of any mantis related links, please pm me. I only have a few at the moment. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## ABbuggin (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello here are some I have you may already know about htem though...

www.mantisphotos.com....not an active store anymore but a highly recomended site

www.edsflymeat.com...for feeder food

www.flygrowers.com...for ffs

www.TERRARISTIK.com...another forum af anythign but mantids are often on there

www.livefoods.co.uk...has just about anything

These are the ones I could find right now...might find more later.

AB


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks AB!!


----------



## padkison (Feb 16, 2007)

http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/index.html

http://www.mantisonline.de/english/index.html


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 17, 2007)

Ah Thanks Perry, can't believe i am missing those important links. An early sign i'm getting old :roll:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 22, 2007)

this is my favorite site for information on so many beautiful mantis!

http://www.whatsthatbug.com/

:lol: :roll: this is a good site for photos...http://www.acclaimimages.com/_gallery/_pages/0272-0605-2215-2309.html


----------



## ABbuggin (Feb 22, 2007)

Good one hibiscusmile!!! Forgot it.

AB


----------



## ABbuggin (Feb 22, 2007)

www.herper.com

mantisanddragons.com

livemantis.com

krazy8sinvertebrates.com

goldenpheonixexotica.com

eurofauna.com


----------

